# 96 chevy s10 won't start and/or stalls while driving



## nancys (Feb 1, 2014)

I have a 96 chevy s10 with 115,000 miles. Couple of weeks after buying it, it stalled out while I was waiting to pull out into the road. Started back up half an an hour later. After it stalled out twice while going down the road, took it to a mech who couldn't duplicate it for a week. It finally stalled on him, he replaced the fuel pump relay, oil pressure switch and the alternator. Was good for about 4 months. Started not wanting to start again. Sometimes it will start within 5 mins, sometimes not for 3 hrs. Has stalled on me 3x going down the road but has re-started within 15 mins. Has more problems starting when it's above 30 degrees out that when it's 0 or below. The next guy replaced the crank sensor. Wouldn't start that same night. Next guy replaced the fuel pump then the ignition module. Air filter, fuel filter, spark plugs have all been replaced. Three corroded wires were cleaned. Wouldn't start this morning when I need to go to the barn to feed my horses. took an hour before it finally started, drove it for 20 mins, left it running while I fed, came out 5 mins later and it had stalled. Took 2 tries to get it to re-start. Any ideas? All thoughts are greatly appreciated! Thanks. It's my only vehicle so is getting frustrating. I need to get to work on time. Can't afford another till fall.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Is the check engine light on? 

It could be a temperature control sensor, if it has one.


----------



## nancys (Feb 1, 2014)

No check engine light.


----------



## parth.jain (Feb 1, 2014)

I am assuming your car is a petrol. Do you get any acceleration issues, like loss of pick up while running or lose of power?
If yes, then this can be fuel pump related problem only, get it checked again. There is a pipe attached with the fuel pump motor, that could have a leakage. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## nancys (Feb 1, 2014)

fuel pump was just changed a couple of weeks ago. Forgot to say it's a 4 cyl. 2.2 L engine. Just got a phone call saying they found another broken wire and another corroded wire. Hopefully this fixes it, if not I will have to start riding my horses to work. 
Not sure on a temp control sensor. Can't find anything on it in the Haynes repair manual. No loss of power or hesitation. The 3x it stalled while driving it, it jerked really hard then died. 
Thanks!
:banghead:


----------



## parth.jain (Feb 1, 2014)

Was the whole fuel pump assembly was changed, or just the small motor in it? I am asking this because their is a pipe attached(Ribbed plastic pipe) in that assembly which is prone to get hard over time and start having minute leakages. They are hard to spot!

By the way, hope the broken wire solves your issue, good luck!


----------



## nancys (Feb 1, 2014)

whole fuel pump assy. was changed along with the ignition module. Still won't start about once a week. Hasn't died going down the road again. Today is above freezing out, not much above, and wouldn't start for about half an hour. Last saturday, same thing, except it only took about 15 mins before it would start. I usually wait about 5 mins in between each try.

Oh, and the service engine soon lite popped on a week and a half ago. Code is for the vac. syst. which the mechanic says won't affect the starting issue. Code popped up on Weds. and then wouldn't start on Sat and now today, a week later, on Sun.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

What are the weather conditions in regard to moisture??

If the vehicle has a fender mounted Power Distribution Center, check all harness plug-ins for moisture. I had a Jeep Cherokee that was hard to start in damp weather due to moisture in the connectors. May not apply in your case but is worth looking into.

I tried to get a look at what's inside your distributor but didn't have much luck. I own many repair manuals but none for the S10 Chevies. Seems I had similar issues as yours with a different make of vehicle......very frustrating.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f155/solved-my-turn-e350-610130.html


----------

